# [TUTORIAL] How to stop random VZWNMN texts on your Verizon Galaxy S3



## froyobaggins (Dec 5, 2011)

Also works on other phones.

Go to your my Verizon account, remove all email addresses from your vz backup feature in "manage email settings", hit apply. You will then get a text saying VZWUEP: DELETE. This confirms the texts should stop.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## crumpet (Jan 16, 2012)

It does not seem to be addressing the problem. I've seen various posts that suggest changing settings on MyVerizon site to fix these messages. I think, however, that the fundamental problem is not the messages themselves, but rather something in the phone that is no longer catching them.

It looks to me like these messagse from 6250 are messages that were intended for the applications on the phone to communicate back to Verizon for management purposes... VZWNMN is new VeriZonWirelessNewMessageNotification and then there are others, like VZWPIN (pin) and a pin code as you are trying to set up your account (which fails, because it never got the pin from the server).

I followed the above advice about deleting the email from the backup account, and saw the VZWUEPELETE message also. I subsequently added the account back on the web and saw the VZWUEP:ADD

These messages only now started showing up for me, when I [re]rooted my phone to fix a problem in my wifi tethering app, and did a factory reset/wipe as part of all of my rom reflashing. My theory is that either ROM or the system wipe, has broken the applications from intercepting the 6250 text messages and receiving the proper feedback from VZW's servers.

At present, I am unable to re-setup my native email app - it just hangs, waiting for the response from VZW - I receive the VZWPIN text from 6250, but obviously the app never sees it and eventually times out and does not allow me to set it up. (You may ask why I'm setting it up - not because that app is so great - but if it works, then my VZWNMN's should also stop (i.e. they should be properly indicated as "new mail" texts) and I know something's not quite right still, so I'm striving to fix it.)

Anyway, if anyone has any ideas about why the phone apps might no longer see and trap those texts, I think there are a lot of people running into it.


----------

